# How many non-safe acts can you spot in this video?



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw one big no no, and another "not recommended" procedure.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I kept waiting for his T-shirt to get sucked in to the sander!


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 24, 2013)

yea that sleeve over the sander, or plainer, made me nervous


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No hearing protection.

No dust collection on the band saw.

No safety glasses.

Guide bearings too high on the first cut, exposing too much blade.

No support for the stock while straightening the edge. The cut was floating.

He pinches the stock together before the cut was completed. Could have jammed the blade.

Sleeve exposed to the sanding drum.

No push pads.

No dust collection on the sander.

No gaurds in place.

No dust mask while sanding.

No brain while woodworking.


----------

